# Hydraulic Pressure Tester Kit



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have always hobbled together a gauge and fitting when I needed to test something. I would like to finally get a "kit" with a gauge, line, and some adapter fittings. Anyone recommend anything? I saw a company called Tompkin sells kits, but they run about $800. There are kits on ebay, for about $100, but I have no idea If the gauges use a standard quick coupler. Also the ebay kits have pressure gauges up to 9k psi. I only need around 3k psi. Any tips?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you got by with what you have so far, take your adapter fittings and gauges and place em in a box, preferably one with a lock. Thats all I do, on most of our Whites and Olivers all I need is a gauge with a male pioneer fitting on it to set the pump and hi pressure relief. Have another adapter made up for checking the reverser pressure on our JD loader and backhoe.

What I'd really like to have some day is a flow meter, but a good one is $$$.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Maybe organization is some of the answer...I just know I don't have everything I need.. Sounds like another winter project..


----------

